# Were we wrong? Is she Coonhound?



## CWBullyBreedRescue (Dec 10, 2009)

I have no experience what-so-ever in the hound field, but I think I may have stumbled onto something while I was checking other local shelters. My mothers dog looks almost EXACTLY like a Treeing Walker Coonhound, but she's fatter, which could be entirely due to her NEVER getting exercise. We always assumed Beagle, because of the Tri-Colors, but this dog in the Idaho shelter caught my eye. Looked EXACTLY like my mums dog, down to the grey-ish spots on the bridge of her nose, except this dogs face was slightly wider (not purebred Coonhound).

Needless to say, I brought it upon myself to do a little Google search on Coonhound, and low and behold, a Treeing Walker Coonhound has the same EXACT colors in the same EXACT spots as my mothers dog. 

Behold:
My mothers dog:

































I couldn't find any of her standing, like photos of her whole body, but I hope these help you get the picture. Maybe I can find a side photo. I'll keep looking.


----------



## CWBullyBreedRescue (Dec 10, 2009)

Here's photos of Treeing Walker Coonhounds for those of you that don't know, because I had no idea:

















And I think this is the best side view you're gonna get of her, obviously she's the one laying in the floor and Hailey's tail is in her face.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't see any coonhound at all. Her muzzle would be much longer and that gradual incline from the face to muzzle that coonhounds display seems to be what carries on down to the mixes. Beagles come in every single hound color, any coonhound color- beagles come in it too. I wish you had a side picture of her, she's very cute!  How big is she?


----------



## CWBullyBreedRescue (Dec 10, 2009)

She's quite over weight but she's probably a good 40-50 pounds. All I know is she has some kind of hound dog in her, and it kind of freaked me out since the dog at the shelter looked EXACTLY like her, literally. I'll see if I can find the pictures again.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Treeing walkers are very tall and leggy, with long muzzles and very long floppy ears. I don't see any coonhound in your dog,


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

CWBullyBreedRescue said:


> She's quite over weight but she's probably a good 40-50 pounds.


At 50 lbs., all the Walkers I've seen look to be from race-ready, to damn near at death's door. Coonhounds are good sized dog, and they carry their weight atop a lot of leg.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Your dog looks a lot like my dog who, I suspect, is part coonhound mixed with several (or many) other breeds. We met a pure bred coonhound one day and the resemblance was stunning. But, no one would mistake my dog for a full-blooded coonhound!

If you search for Cherokee you can find pictures I have posted of my boy.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

As keechak mentioned the dogs are very leggy and most are pretty thin and lanky. Most shelters call any larger hound mix a coonhound mix although it's unlikely. Walkers are pretty rare. I'm still leaning toward beagle just because of the body and size of your girl. I've seen beagle mixes that look exactly like your girl. We fostered a walker a few months ago and he weighed in at about 70 pounds and taller than me on his back legs, he was nothing but muscle.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't see any Coonhound either. The color might match, but that's about it. Body type, coat, etc. do not. 

She's a very pretty girl though, whatever breed she happens to be.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Hallie said:


> As keechak mentioned the dogs are very leggy and most are pretty thin and lanky. Most shelters call any larger hound mix a coonhound mix although it's unlikely.* Walkers are pretty rare.* I'm still leaning toward beagle just because of the body and size of your girl. I've seen beagle mixes that look exactly like your girl. We fostered a walker a few months ago and he weighed in at about 70 pounds and taller than me on his back legs, he was nothing but muscle.


Sorry but walkers are FAR from rare here in PA. Every other dog in a shelter is a walker or walker mix. It looks tome that your pup is a beagle mix. Possibly Harrier (which IS rare but larger than your largest beagle yet smaller than a walker) and if the dog is ove weight at 40-50 lbs. making normal weight to be about 30 pounds then that would back up the beagle theory. 15 inch beagles are in that weight range. (standard calls for 22-25 pounds so it would all depend on what else is in there).

I think the first beagle on this link looks VERY similar to your mom's dog

http://dogbreedinfo.com/beagle.htm

what do you think?


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Unpuzzle .. This is a coonhound


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

There are several types of Coonhound. The black and Tan Coonhound is one variety.

Your dog looks like a Beagle mix to me also. 

Whether a breed is rare or not depends on the region to some degree. Here, there are a lot of Coonhounds of all varieties.

Plott hounds
Black and Tan
Blue tick
Walkers
You name it, the hunters here have them. 

Black and Tans and Blue ticks and Plotts are wonderful dogs for pets. I have not known as many Walkers as pets but have seen a lot used for hunting. Most of the hounds have loving personalities.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Dog_Shrink said:


> Sorry but walkers are FAR from rare here in PA. Every other dog in a shelter is a walker or walker mix. It looks tome that your pup is a beagle mix. Possibly Harrier (which IS rare but larger than your largest beagle yet smaller than a walker) and if the dog is ove weight at 40-50 lbs. making normal weight to be about 30 pounds then that would back up the beagle theory. 15 inch beagles are in that weight range. (standard calls for 22-25 pounds so it would all depend on what else is in there).
> 
> I think the first beagle on this link looks VERY similar to your mom's dog
> 
> ...


As Inga said it depends on region. They're supposedly common around where my dad lives but I have yet to see one that actually looks like a purebred coonhound. They're definitely a dying breed around here, and like Inga, the only people with them are hunters.


----------



## CWBullyBreedRescue (Dec 10, 2009)

Dog_Shrink said:


> Sorry but walkers are FAR from rare here in PA. Every other dog in a shelter is a walker or walker mix. It looks tome that your pup is a beagle mix. Possibly Harrier (which IS rare but larger than your largest beagle yet smaller than a walker) and if the dog is ove weight at 40-50 lbs. making normal weight to be about 30 pounds then that would back up the beagle theory. 15 inch beagles are in that weight range. (standard calls for 22-25 pounds so it would all depend on what else is in there).
> 
> I think the first beagle on this link looks VERY similar to your mom's dog
> 
> ...


I think that dog looks a LOT like my mums dog. I'm beginning to get frustrated with all the hounds that look a like, lol!

As for wether Walkers are rare around here, I have no idea. The only hound dog I have seen recently was mostly white with tan spots, and tall and lanky. But then again, I've never went hunting and don't plan on doing so anytime soon. And the guy that has the hound dog hunts, but he uses mostly mixed breeds. No idea where he gets them, but every now and then another dog shows up. I guess that's one of the benefits of owning your own property out in the middle of nowhere


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

She looks nothing like a Treeing Walker Coonhound to me. Part beagle perhaps. They share similar tri-coloring with the TWCs, but the TWCs have longer legs, longer ears.


----------



## Aunt Peach (Jan 17, 2010)

Coonhounds are one of those dogs that have a wide variety of 'looks' - anything from sleek and fit that look more 'greyhoundish' to fat and heavy.

My English Coonhound is dark brindle colored with heavy ticking and doesn't look anything like a bluetick or other type of more common coonhound - but coonhound he is.


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

Aunt Peach said:


> Coonhounds are one of those dogs that have a wide variety of 'looks' - anything from sleek and fit that look more 'greyhoundish' to fat and heavy.
> 
> My English Coonhound is dark brindle colored with heavy ticking and doesn't look anything like a bluetick or other type of more common coonhound - but coonhound he is.


True, there are many different breeds of coonhound, ranging in size, color, and shape.


----------



## K Richardson (Jan 13, 2010)

Walkers are pretty previlant where I am from. One of my buddies has quite a few for hunting and I must say that I also lean toward your mums dog being of beagle decent.

With such a small stature and weight, that goes more toward the beagle. Like others have stated, the snout should be longer and the ears larger if it were from a walker variety.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

She doesn't look very Coonhound-ish! 

My neighbors have a Black and Tan Coonhound and Bluetick Coonhound, they also have a Bloodhound. I've only gotten pictures of the Bluetick from when he came and visited a couple months ago... She doesn't look anything like them and she doesn't look like a Treeing Walker either... IMO.

To me.. She looks more like a Beagle mix.


----------



## jackie ramsey (Mar 21, 2010)

H. We just adopted what we think might be a black and tan coonhound mix. She is 12 weeks and definately has the hound nose/senting. She looks like a real small roty with the same markings but a longer pencil type tail. I can't seem to bring up a picture of her, but I'll continue to try. How is your housetraining of her going - ours is going VERRYYY slowly.

JCR


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

She looks like a garden variety mutt to me. Probably some beagle in her. I don't see the Treewalker.


----------

